# Which composer would survive an apocalypse



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Imagine if the composers were thrown in an apocalyptic scenario. Who would win?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

None, everyone goes deaf...needed some help from wikipedia...
"An apocalypse (Ancient Greek: ἀποκάλυψις apokálypsis, from ἀπό and καλύπτω, literally meaning "an uncovering") is a disclosure or revelation of knowledge. In religious and occult concepts an apocalypse usually discloses something hidden, or provides what Bart Ehrman has termed "a vision of heavenly secrets that can make sense of earthly realities".[1] Historically, the term has a heavy religious connotation as commonly seen in the prophetic revelations of eschatology obtained through dreams or spiritual visions. The biblical Book of Revelation depicts as an "apocalypse" the complete and final destruction of the world."

Sounded better than I thought until "the complete and final destruction of the world"...


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Gesualdo would murder all of the other composers, so I think he wins.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Ludwig “The Hammer” Beethoven. Lol. If all else failed, he could throw his chamber pot at the other composers and bonk them on the nose or smash their fingers under a piano lid... Bach would be tough too, toughened by raising 20 children and lifting his heavy organ... Chopin and Schubert would probably be the first to succumb and request a bottle of champagne and caviar as recompense while they're recovering from being Hammered.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Maybe Erik Satie. During a bomb raid in Paris, he entered the bomb shelter with the proclamation, "I have come here to die," yet he walked out unscathed. Fortune favors the weird.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Mahler might say, "At Last! Fortissimo!"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Larkenfield said:


> ... Bach would be tough too, toughened by raising 20 children and lifting his heavy organ...


giggety...

Stockhausen, as he was from a different planet anyway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> Chopin and Schubert would probably be the first to succumb and request a bottle of champagne and caviar as recompense while they're recovering from being Hammered.


Imagine how sad Schubert would be to get hammered by Ludwig though.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm going with Igor Stravinsky. He was classical music's answer to Keith Richard - permanently pickled in some controlled substance. The stars might fall from the sky, but Igor would still be drinking it neat.:cheers:

"My God, so much I like to drink Scotch that sometimes I think my name is Igor Stra-whiskey." ~ Igor Stravinsky

Perhaps the better question would be, "Who should write the score for the apocalypse?" In that case Wagner would insist on writing the score, but music purists would still prefer the Ravel orchestration.:trp:


----------



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Stockhausen, as he was from a different planet anyway.


And Holst was from 7 planets at the same time!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Gluck.... I remember reading about how his father had made him trek through miles of snowy/cold weather with little clothing and no food or drink, supposedly to prepare him for being a forester, which was the family tradition.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Chuck Norris. He would make even the Apocalypse run from fear.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Jacck said:


> Chuck Norris. He would make even the Apocalypse run from fear.


And such a great composer too! I think my favorite is the Jiu Jitsu Symphony for crushed prepared Clavicles.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

*







If your surname is Bach I think you will be fine. ​*


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Bruckner survived his 8th Symphony. so...


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

The ones written in stone


----------

